# Woodworking Magazines, What do you read?



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Couldn't find anything in the Archives, but can't believe, this hasn't been asked before! What woodworking magazines do you get? and what's good about them. I look forward to the ones I get now, but I wonder if there are others out there that I don't know about. In searching, I kept coming across one called "_Router and Power Woodworking_" I found old file copies but no current info, anyone know anything about this one?
I currently Get "_Shopnotes_", "_American Woodworker_" and "_Fine Woodworking_". I'm always looking for shop projects, jigs and fixtures etc. So that puts "Shopnotes" number one.
Others I found on the internet were; _Family Handyman, Popular Woodworking. Wood, Woodcraft, and Woodworking._ 
I've read a few of the Wood, it sometimes has some nice shop ideas. Don't know much about the others. Don't seem to be any that deals mostly with the router. I'll like to subscribe to at least two more magazines. Help me spend my money guys! Which ones do you recommend?
Harry, TX


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

*Magazines*

Hi Harry, I get the _Family Handyman_. It is more oriented toward home improvement/repair projects, including automotive, plumbing, electrical, etc. Their forum does have a woodworking and workshop section. If you Google or Bing for "HCOA" you should be able to get a taste for what they have to offer but woodworking isn't a large part of their product.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have had Popular woodworking and Wood off and on, both pretty decent magazines. I got american woodworker for a while (student fundraiser....) and it's pretty decent. I liked PopWood for the smaller projects it had for many years. Neither is router specific, but do have articles pertaining to them from time to time.

There was a router magazine for a while (I think it was a British magazine) but I don't see it anymore.

The only mag I by from the stand is Scrollsaw. If I like the projects I buy it, if not.....

The prices of the magazines always seem to go up, as do the number of pages of advertising.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry I get:
Wood
American Woodworker
Popular Woodworking
Woodworkers Journal
ShopNotes
Woodsmith
Woodworking Plans & Projects

As for the *"Router & Power Woodworking"* it went out of business. I subscribed to it. Before that it was called "The American Router" magazine. I had some time left on my subscription when they went out, so they filled out the rest of the time with the "Woodworking Plans & Projects." It comes from the UK. Nice mag, but every thing is in metrics and pounds sterling, and the tools have funny names.LOL.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Harry, I read the Australian Wood Review (upside down of course:laugh


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

kp91 said:


> There was a router magazine for a while (I think it was a British magazine) but I don't see it anymore.


I've some issues of Routing but I think it ceased publication some time ago. It seemed to have connections with Trend, as they were always recommending their products. It had some good articles.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I subscribe to Wood, ShopNotes and Woodsmith. Sometimes I by FWW off the mag rack, when there's an article I like.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I subscribe to:
ShopNotes
American Woodworker
Popular Woodworking
Woodworkers Journal
WoodSmith
Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts 

Jack


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

The only one I get anymore is ShopNotes for all the great shop and jig ideas. Most everything else is online these days and much easier on my eyes to read on the screen.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob,
Do you have to pay to read the online magazines? Or do they flood you with spam emails once you join?
Harry


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

I'm sorry, I did not mean to imply online magazine, only woodworking information in general thru forums like this and thru Google. I apologize if I mis-lead you.

Another reason for online use in my case is that it does not require physical storage space for all those issues we feel we need to keep


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wood, Shop Notes and everyone's catalogs!!


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I still like to read things in print. Yes there is some content on line, and it kind of burns me to pay good money to read articles that the magazine has in in the print version as well free on-line. 
I do subscribe to:
FWW, PW, Wood. Woodworking and WWJ.
I buy at the newsstand Shopnotes and Woodsmith and should subscribe. 
I will also buy American Woodworker, Woodcraft, and any of the others if there is an article or project that interests me. 
Generally, I do not feel that any one magazine is the best. Some are consistently better than the others though.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

My list includes:
Canadian Home Workshop
Wood Magazine
ShopNotes
Fine Woodworking
American WoodWorker
WoodSmith

I also usually buy the "special editions" of these whenever I see them on the newstands.


----------



## cg029 (Jun 16, 2010)

You can read old issues of American Woodworker online through google books.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more

Woodworking Video Links
woodworking - Google Videos
http://www.google.com/alerts?q=woodworking+google+books&t=9&hl=en
======




cg029 said:


> You can read old issues of American Woodworker online through google books.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Magazine*

I only get Wood magazine. I'm cutting back on my outdoor magazines as most of them have articles on hunting and fishing in places that I can't afford to go. Besides, I can get what info I need on the 'Net. One magazine started to have ads that were more appropriate to Playboy. It was first to go.
With cutting back, I might get another WW magazine later.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Asked for a sub to Shop Notes, that would be my first.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I read Woodworkers Journal ezine and subscribe to the Woodworking Online podcast.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

WOW, unsure as to how I've missed this thread. I subscribe to WoodSmith and ShopNotes. I do just as BobN does too. Ezines!! Nothing can beat a good magazine than being able to search it out on the web.


----------



## galerdude (Jul 7, 2010)

I continue to subscribe to ShopNotes and Wood. Buy others infrequently off the news stand.


----------

